# Here's a question for you...



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Does Derek Fisher get his #2 retired by the Lakers?

My initial reaction is "No", but when I think about all the clutch shots he has made for this team and take into account that he and Kobe are the only guys to win titles with both eras of Laker teams, the question becomes a bit more difficult.

Some might say, "If Fisher's number is retired, we should retire Horry's too." I suppose there is a decent argument behind that, but Horry has also won titles with two other teams where he played a big role. In my opinion, Big Shot Rob will make the Hall of Fame. 

Fisher, on the other hand, really is Mr. Laker. So, what do you all think? If you don't think so, is there anything he could do to change your mind? What if he hits another couple game-winners in the playoffs next year and we win again?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I do't think his number should get retired.

Sure, he has 4 champiosnhip rings, and he provided some heroic shots the last couple of runs...

But if you look at the players the Lakers' have retired their numbers, you are looking at the best of the best (wether it's NBA or Laker). Fisher doesn't belong there.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

We are not the celtics to retire every player that puts on a jersy. soon they will ran out of numbers and go well into 100s (with small writing). 
with that said, if we do retire fisher we will need to retire more player that are like fisher.
I say no


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think he has meant alot to the city of Los Angeles and I think it's only fitting that he gets his uniform retired.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

onelakerfan said:


> We are not the celtics to retire every player that puts on a jersy. soon they will ran out of numbers and go well into 100s (with small writing).
> with that said, if we do retire fisher we will need to retire more player that are like fisher.
> I say no


I dunno though. The whole point is that there aren't exactly any guys like Fisher.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They should lay his jersey on the floor in front of a fan so it can flop about in perpetuity


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Diable said:


> They should lay his jersey on the floor in front of a fan so it can flop about in perpetuity


I love the fact that this is coming from a Chris Paul fan. 

Back to the original question, personally, I wouldn't retire his number. But, I wouldn't really care if it did get retired, he's done some amazing things for us.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Both Fisher and Horry should eventually get their numbers retired. End of story.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I would be vehemently against Fisher or Horry getting numbers retired. They weren't good enough players overall when you consider that 3/4ths of the season many Lakers fans spent belly aching how bad Fisher was getting smoked by the fast quick pg's and this goes back to when Bibby used to kill us. 

so NO despite hitting big shots thats not a criteria for jersey retirement. That should be for truly great players who carried teams or aided in that pursuit who were allstars and integral part of championship contenders. 

Fish and Horry are both Lakers of great lore, hit memorable shots and helped to provided great moments through those big shots. But its the bread and butter guys like Shaq, Kobe, Pau and those that provide the stage for them to step into those moments. 

to me a real tough question is does Pau deserve it. I think so if he plays on his current level 4-5 more years yes. and he deserves the HOF is he gets to multiple rings.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

What about rambis, scott, ac green, cooper and long list of players


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

love Fisher but the only numbers from the past 10 years retired should be #34, #8 and #24


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, i love fish but no his number shouldn't be retired.. there's no way a role player's number should ever be retired. no knock against him though.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cris said:


> I think he has meant alot to the city of Los Angeles and I think it's only fitting that he gets his uniform retired.


Hear, hear


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

much love for d-fish but retiring his jersey???

retired jersey should be reserved for great players only 

if we retire d-fish jersey than horry, shaw, fox, and harper should get theirs too


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/lakers/history/retired_numbers_010918.html

Chalk up Shaq's #34 and Kobe's #8 and #24 in a few years.

No disrespect, but there's absolutely no way in hell Fish belongs in this group. That's like a who's who of Springfield.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

DANNY said:


> if we retire d-fish jersey than horry


dont have a problem with horry but he played for the spurs after winning a title for the lakers. i question his loyalty. fish was loyal with the lakers.


fish>horry



DANNY said:


> shaw


shaw never hit a big shot for the lakers. so no.

fish>shaw




DANNY said:


> fox


fisher flat out leveled scola, he just knocked him out. fox got a mini uppercut from a sacramento queen!!!

see the difference there? fish>fox




DANNY said:


> harper


really? harper? this guys played what? 2 seasons with the lakers? did'nt even hit a big shot like fish too.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

No, Fisher will not have his jersey retired and Horry won't be a hall of famer. 

Those are both facts even though I clearly love both of them.

You are talking about a franchise that doesn't hang division or conference championship banners when everyone else does.

Hell I thought the Worthy and Goodrich retired jerseys were excessive. It should be a honor for icons.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

The correct answer is no. You only retire jerseys of great players. Fisher has been wonderful for us but he is not good enough to deserve this honor.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Since when do mediocre role players get retired, hell no.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Hell I thought the Worthy and Goodrich retired jerseys were excessive. It should be a honor for icons.


Worthy was a 7 time all star. I dont think that is excessive at all.


Sorry Fisher, you are not in the same league.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

No way should Fish get it when Coop doesn't.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> In my opinion, Big Shot Rob will make the Hall of Fame.


horry in the hall of fame would be a joke.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> I think he has meant alot to the city of Los Angeles and I think it's only fitting that he gets his uniform retired.


Personally, I agree... 

And I'm a guy who was bashing Fisher most of the season.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I dont think he deserves it, but if any role player does get his number retired it should be Fish..

and Horry in the hall of fame? why? cuz he was a gold digger and sniffed out the best teams every year to play for? no way...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> horry in the hall of fame would be a joke.


100% disagree. He's one of the most clutch players of all-time. The guy has 7 rings from 3 different teams and played a huge role in all of those titles. He's an incredibly unique player.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> 100% disagree. He's one of the most clutch players of all-time. The guy has 7 rings from 3 different teams and played a huge role in all of those titles. He's an incredibly unique player.


The guy was a role player his whole career. The HOF is reserved for elite players. Having Horry in it would be a joke no matter how much you try to justify it.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> 100% disagree. He's one of the most clutch players of all-time. The guy has 7 rings from 3 different teams and played a huge role in all of those titles. He's an incredibly unique player.


You have to be an elite player to make the HOF. By that I mean a top 5 player in the league for a few years. A quality roleplayer with lots of team accomplishmets and big shots to help achieve those accomplishments isn't enough. Really, it isn't even remotely close to enough. I love Big Shot Bob as much as the next guy, but there is no way this would ever happen.

Well, I shouldn't say ever. According to basketball-reference (a site with a proven track record of getting this right), Horry has a 2.6% chance of making the HoF.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/h/horryro01.html


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

aznzen said:


> dont have a problem with horry but he played for the spurs after winning a title for the lakers. i question his loyalty. fish was loyal with the lakers.
> 
> 
> fish>horry
> ...


How is Fisher loyal to the Lakers? He left the Lakers to go to a scrub team. You have a really selective memory. Horry was a big reason why we won a 3 peat, he was useful not only offensively but he was often our 2nd or 3rd best defensive player during the run. We won in spite of Fisher's defensive woes, that's a big difference.

You mention Fisher leveling Scola but ignore the fact that he got raped by the Rocket's second tier point guards and almost lost the series single handedly with his poor defense.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kaas said:


> No way should Fish get it when Coop doesn't.


True.
Coop was a member of 5 championship Laker teams. And a perennial All-Defense selection.
If his numer isn't retired, no way in hell should Derek Fisher's be.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> How is Fisher loyal to the Lakers? He left the Lakers to go to a scrub team. You have a really selective memory. Horry was a big reason why we won a 3 peat, he was useful not only offensively but he was often our 2nd or 3rd best defensive player during the run. We won in spite of Fisher's defensive woes, that's a big difference.
> 
> You mention Fisher leveling Scola but ignore the fact that he got raped by the Rocket's second tier point guards and almost lost the series single handedly with his poor defense.


dude, i used sarcasm all over that post.:bowen:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

All I'm saying is, when I think Hall of Fame, I think, "Who deserves to be remembered in basketball immortality?"

Usually, that question is the same as, "Who are the greatest players of all-time?"

In Robert Horry's case, that is not the same thing. Horry is a ridiculously rare case. I'd put him in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Damian, I get where you're coming from, but there's absolutely no justification for any player who hasn't made ONE all-star team to be in the HOF...no matter how many clutch shots.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Silk D said:


> Damian, I get where you're coming from, but there's absolutely no justification for any player who hasn't made ONE all-star team to be in the HOF...no matter how many clutch shots.


have to disagree with you on this.. using this logic, Jamal Magloire has more of a shot than Robert Horry because of his single all star appearance. Robert Horry has proven to be a GREAT roleplayer. Some may seem him as the greatest role player of all time and he is one of the most clutch players in NBA history. Im not saying he should get in but he definitely warrants consideration IMO.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> 100% disagree. He's one of the most clutch players of all-time. The guy has 7 rings from 3 different teams and played a huge role in all of those titles. He's an incredibly unique player.


What he said.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> All I'm saying is, when I think Hall of Fame, I think, "Who deserves to be remembered in basketball immortality?"
> 
> Usually, that question is the same as, "Who are the greatest players of all-time?"
> 
> In Robert Horry's case, that is not the same thing. Horry is a ridiculously rare case. I'd put him in the Hall of Fame.


was horry ever an elite player in his career? then he can't be in the hall of fame. that's just how it works.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> All I'm saying is, when I think Hall of Fame, I think, "Who deserves to be remembered in basketball immortality?"
> 
> Usually, that question is the same as, "Who are the greatest players of all-time?"
> 
> In Robert Horry's case, that is not the same thing. Horry is a ridiculously rare case. I'd put him in the Hall of Fame.


I hope you are just discussing the merits of Horry being in the Hall of Fame and Fisher having his jersey retired, not actually debating that either might happen. Because there is 0% chance either does.

If either Fish gets his jersey next to Wilt and Magic or Horry is in the Hall I will go down to Santa Barbara and buy you a car.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> have to disagree with you on this.. using this logic, Jamal Magloire has more of a shot than Robert Horry because of his single all star appearance. Robert Horry has proven to be a GREAT roleplayer. Some may seem him as the greatest role player of all time and he is one of the most clutch players in NBA history. Im not saying he should get in but he definitely warrants consideration IMO.


it's not the same dude. 1 all-star appearence doesn't merit HOF consideration, but I stand by my previous statemnet that zero all-star appearences means no HOF consideration. The HOF is reserved for elite players, not role players, no matter how great they were at their job.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I'd think that a guy with a history of clutch, crucial performances, leading to seven championships with 3 different teams, merits consideration into the HOF. It would be absurd to say that All-Star appearances would carry any more weight than the ultimate statistic: championships.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Shaolin said:


> It would be absurd to say that All-Star appearances would carry any more weight than the ultimate statistic: championships.


Not if you are talking about the HOF. It is made for _individual_ success. Championships are for _team_ sucess.

I myself have waivered about Horry as a HOF'er for years. I have come to the conclusion that my love for Horry clouds the reality that he is in fact, a very lucky role player.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

While I love Derek Fisher, I don't know that his jersey number belongs up alongside everyone else. I do think he should be recognized in some way, though.


----------

